# .

## slnes

:
    100 000      18000
62    90.1.1  100 000 - 
90.3  68.2     18 000  -  

   10 000
10    60  -  8200   
19.3  60  -  1800   

68.2	19.3     

   ,  .

----------

> 100 000      18000
> 62    90.1.1  100 000 - 
> 90.3  68.2     18 000  -  
> .


,  "  ",   = 15254,24!




> 10 000
> 10    60  -  8200   
> 19.3  60  -  1800   
> .


    18%  8200    1476,       8200,  1250 !     

   !  
 ,    -  N ,  = N*18/118




> 68.2	19.3     
> 
>    ,  .


     68.2          "" - -     .

----------


## slnes

,  
    100 000    18000
62 90.1.1 118 000 - 
90.3 68.2 18 000 -  

   11 800
10 60 - 10000   
19.3 60 - 1800   

68.2 19.3 - 1800     

51    68.2 - 16200 -  ?

      (16200)  ?       ?

----------


## Lisaya

19  ?      ?

----------


## slnes

..       ?
   19   ?

----------

> 51 68.2 - 16200 -  ?


 ? -      
68.2 - 51



> (16200)  ?


      ,    ,   68 - 51    68,   ,    .



> 19   ?


  ?

----------


## slnes

,  68.2   51,      .
   10 000  
    20 000.
 19   ,  ?

----------

> 19   ,  ?


    19. 
  68 - 19      .     .

----------


## slnes

> 19. 
>   68 - 19      .     .


     ? ?
 :Wow:

----------

, ...     . ,   68.2   .      .

----------


## Lisaya

> , ...     . ,   68.2   .      .


     68,2  ?

----------


## Miguel Sanchez

?
-     ...
,     /      . ..    1000 ,       1000, .      .
   18%         100%
..
1000 - 100%
 -   18% => S = 1000/100*18
      5 
   ,        118%.
..            ,     .
1000 - 118 -    ,        (  ,    /%)   1(100)
, ,    18%    1000     (     ) 1000/118*100 -   (  ,               )       18/100,   - 1000*18/118.        .
         ,      ,      ?
                :
 1000
 - 1000*0,18=180
   1180 -         ,        18% => 1180/100*18,    -        .       -    18%,  118% - !         - ?
      ,    ,         ,    .-.   . ,         ,         ,         ,       ,      .
   !
,   ,   !     (..  100%)       ,  -    ?    -   18%  -         118    18%,    , , , 100%,   18% = 1*18/100

----------


## milanarzamas

-.
     .
 18%.
    1000 .  .. 18% 21.01.2011
     2000 .  .. 18% 21.02.2011

*        ?*  ?      .       ...   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


????

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


,       ,  .      .




> 1000 .  .. 18% 21.01.2011
>      2000 .  .. 18% 21.02.2011
> 
>         ?  ?


 41  60   847,46 -   
 19  60 152,54 -  
 68  19  152,54 -    
 62  90.1  2000 -   
 90.3  68   305,08 -     


305,08 - 152,54 = 152,54 . -

----------


## milanarzamas

,   ...!
 :    305,08.   - 152,54  .
       , .  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 305,08.   - 152,54  .
>        , .  .


.      152,54.
    - 20 , , , 
   ,  152,54 -    .  50,84 - 20 ,

----------


## milanarzamas

--  ,   , .
   :
           ,   ?

  1000  18% -  152,54
  1100  18% - 167,79

----------

milanarzamas   -,  ,  ,  ........ ,  ,  .

----------

> ,   ?
> 
>   1000  18% - 152,54
>   1100  18% - 167,79


-      ,    :Wink: 
 ,     ,        .

----------


## milanarzamas

> milanarzamas   -,  ,  ,  ........ ,  ,  .


   .
-   ,    -   ,        -   ? ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


.   .       ,  68 . , 68      (     ,  ),             ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

*milanarzamas*,     -         ,      -   ?

----------


## milanarzamas

,     .       .        ,       .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------


## VSVadim

!   ,      ?    ?    ,   ,       ,        ...

----------

*VSVadim*,    ?

----------


## VSVadim

.     .

----------

> .     .


    ? 
        - .  -   ,    ,   ,

----------


## VSVadim

,     .      ?          ?    ,   - ,      .

----------

> ,     .      ?


,    



> ?


    -       ?

----------


## VSVadim

.        ,      ? (    )

----------

*VSVadim*,       ,  ?   ,     ,   .

  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Petrosakh

> ,       ,  .      .
> 
> 
>  41  60   847,46 -   
>  19  60 152,54 -  
>  68  19  152,54 -    
>  62  90.1  2000 -   
>  90.3  68   305,08 -     
> 
> ...


     ,      :     152,54  (        ),             .         ?       ,        ,     ?              .

----------

*Petrosakh*,   152,54 ?
     - 305,08.
152,54  
152,54  
 :Wink: 

 ,   / ,   ,   ,

----------


## Petrosakh

> *Petrosakh*,   152,54 ?
>      - 305,08.
> 152,54  
> 152,54  
> 
> 
>  ,   / ,   ,   ,


  :
  7380 (    1125,7)
  10332 (    1576)
   450,3
   1125,7 (      ,         1576)...
  1125,7  ?

----------

> 1125,7  ?


    ,  -   .
10332 - 7380 - 450 = 2502 .



> 1125,7  ?


    ,  -   .
10332 - 7380 - 450 = 2502 .
  .
 -   (, )?

----------


## Petrosakh

> ,  -   .
> 10332 - 7380 - 450 = 2502 .
> 
>     ,  -   .
> 10332 - 7380 - 450 = 2502 .
>   .
>  -   (, )?


,  2501,7    (   40%)...    ,       1125,7 ,         (  ) 1576,     1576-1125,7=450,3...    ,              (  1125,7)?

----------

> ,              (  1125,7)?


    ,    ?

----------


## Petrosakh

> ,  -   .
> 10332 - 7380 - 450 = 2502 .
> 
>     ,  -   .
> 10332 - 7380 - 450 = 2502 .
>   .
>  -   (, )?


      ....    2501,7+1125,7...   2501,7        (         ),   1125,7 .

----------


## Petrosakh

> ,    ?


             ?      ?

----------

> ?


 



> ?


    ? ,      (  )  -  (  , , )

----------


## Petrosakh

> ? ,      (  )  -  (  , , )


.
      -       / .

  ,   ,    .

----------

> -       / .


....  .  -         :Smilie:

----------


## VSVadim

> *VSVadim*,       ,  ?   ,     ,   .
> 
>   ,


  ,             ...      - ,     ,     ,     (  ).

----------


## VSVadim

...      :Smilie:

----------

*VSVadim*,   ,   ,        ..
      (.. )



> - ,      .


  ?

         : http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=22
   .     :Smilie:

----------


## VSVadim

!  :Smilie:         )    !)   !)

----------


## 111

, 
 1-          .       ?     ?              ?

----------

> 1-          .


 ,   ?



> ?

----------

!       .   ,          ,    , 18%    . :   ,         3  .          2?   ,    ,      .     .

----------


## ya buhgalter

.
 ()      () ,        ()
      12  - ?
1.    ?
2.          ?
 !

----------


## iZhdanov

,   :
          6%,        ,        .  ,         ,           ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## iZhdanov

.    -               ?       ?

----------

,        .

    ,        .

   ,   )))

----------


## Andyko

> ,

----------

!   ,       ,   ?   ?

----------

**, ,   ,   - ,   ,          ..

----------

